# Stockcaddy challenge - free info (asx)



## Stockcaddy (13 December 2004)

Dear fellow investors,

Apart from the stockpicking competition, obviously there are limited oportunities in the competition so this is a fresh thread that will continue in 2005...speculative and mid-cap stocks only (asx), we will obviously find out about more opurtunities and hopefully we can get this whole forum on the same side of each other and ofcourse it's only going to make our real profits fantastic...there will not be any limit on the amount of stocks that are posted however if you choose to place a stock please follow with a write up of why you entered. *Please note: in regards to our license and the software i utilize/ market these are not recommendations from our service this is from my own research...*

In this thread there may be inside information from time to time that is part of my own research. I do sell stockmarket software & training but i also am always sourcing from clients, colleagues from the JCI (junior chamber of commerce), Colleagues from my workplace. 

To start:  *NIA* 0.140 - actually got word from a geologist, not a solid pick but technically looks good aswell...
*IMI* 0.022 - New heart machine getting made - plans for production are going better than expected. Limited information to be exposed for more information on this stock contact me directly. 
*NAL* 0.650 - Very positive announcements over the last week and today search www.asx.com.au and see there clenical breakthroughs.
*JRV* - speak for itself, so much volume & positive announcement in production.
*YAM* - actually had some tips on this stock, also directors investing heavily and projects on the go.
*VPE* - hit oil today, was mentioned in one of my posts a couple of weeks ago. Alot of drills happening and now they have hit volume is obviously going threw the roof...Don't be slow act quick on this one once you have done your own research.

Just a starter really, going to see how all you guys respond to the thread If it starts going well we can obviously put more effort in and like mentioned hopefully we can all start helping each other out substantially or at least find our who is serious about the market   Should be fun though.

Take care all and my profile has all my details.

Regards 
Daniel


----------



## RichKid (13 December 2004)

Interesing thread, can only comment on one I've been following- Victoria Petroleum (see separate thread on VPE). volumes still low (need 200m to say it's going throught the roof IMO). Has struck some oil but last few results have been very average. Also too many shares on issue (again see VPE thread). But I do agree there are lots of prospects to go, this week will see further results from current well tests. I may buy some if things look promising technically, otherwise it's risky as there isn't much support below 3.8c.
Just my views.


----------



## Stockcaddy (14 December 2004)

Hey everyone for a new day, *JRV* looks like moving again today. nearly the same volume as yesterday and it's 11.20am...

*ETE* also hit oil yesterday...

Another one similar is *CAG* take a look at it...

Like rich kid I think i'll have to copy his signature if thats all good rich kid, stocks I mention aren't recommendations make sure u stick to your own and research for yourself. 

I will supply another post this evening with alot of information for everyone to shorttrack some options...Also i do have some exciting news on a stock and i could nearly put a million that i have the best stock for 2005.

People I talk to privately will only find out about that though 

Regards Daniel


----------



## Stockcaddy (15 December 2004)

Anyone notice EPE and GOG hitting Gas today.

I personally bought *GOG* at 0.22 today, they are currently doing flow testing. also is trading a little low aswell.

Take a look at the announcement today, www.asx.com.au 

Not a recommendation but of course now you can do your research on it now. maybe a high alarm?

Does anyone hear use an alarm system to make there share trading easier & automated?


----------



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

IMI very interesting stock these machines are simple but effective should be called money machines for this company not heart machines. Have just bought into them.


----------

